# Ivermectin for kitty Question



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

I injected my kitty with ivermectin for a controll of mites and ringworm this morning I gave Kitty 1 cc becausse he weighs 10#'s Now question is How soon should I inject him again? If i need even need to to make sure he is cleaned out from future worms. ? Any more info would be supper!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I hope that was a typo. There is no published dose for ectoparasites for cats, but the highest dose I saw for cats was .4mg/kg which would equal 0.2cc of 1% ivermectin in a 10# cat. 

Most of the time people give 0.1cc per 10# for heartworm prevention in dogs.

And ringworm is not susceptible to ivermectin that I know of. Ringworm is a fungus not a parasite.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

If kittie has ear mites, you can put a couple of drops of flea spray in the ears once a day for a couple of days.

Ringworm responds fabulously to Listerine and Teat Tree Oil.

Never heard of Ivomec being used for either condition myself....


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

oops, wrong thread


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yikes !!
I hope you didn't kill your kitty.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GoldenMom said:


> I hope that was a typo. There is no published dose for ectoparasites for cats, but the highest dose I saw for cats was .4mg/kg which would equal 0.2cc of 1% ivermectin in a 10# cat.
> 
> Most of the time people give 0.1cc per 10# for heartworm prevention in dogs.
> 
> And ringworm is not susceptible to ivermectin that I know of. Ringworm is a fungus not a parasite.


Shouldnt it have been given orally also? (Assuming it should have been given at all)


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I hope you spoke to your vet before giving your cat Ivomectin. Unless used for cattle and sheep, it is usually used "off-label" for cats, dogs and poultry. I use it on my cats, on my vet's advice, for lungworm. Anything else they get treated for, treatment designed for cats is used.

It will have no effect on ringworm - as as been pointed out it is a fungus not a parasite. Ivomectin is not a cureall and I would suggest you take your cat to your vet and work out what it really does need.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I use Ivermectin on my cats and dogs per the advice of my vet. The dosage is 1/10th of a cc per 10 pounds body weight for both dogs and cats.

My advice is to always measure carefully using a small (3 cc) syringe (no needle, of course). One time I got careless and didn't use a syringe; I just put what I thought looked like the right amount on the tip of my finger and gave it to a kitten I had adopted. It turned out to be several times the correct dosage and he had a reaction. Nothing fatal; he just acted drunk, stumbling around, then slept it off. But it scared me and, ever since, I have been very careful about measuring with no problems since.

Janis


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

It was 1/10 th My bad. the web site says it will help . The sites as follows are what we found after we investagated. Ringworm and Mites. Kitty is alot better he is not scratching, biting and eating his self and his sores are really healing up. I used the injectable. He is 100% better he is 13 + years old also. 

http://www.aspca.org/site/DocServer/Steenbergen-Tox_Brief.pdf?docID=4081

http://pethealth.petwellbeing.com/wiki/Cat_Notoedric_Mange 

http://www.vetinfo4cats.com/catpara.html#Mites in Cats 


SO kitty is alot better and desperate times calls for desperate measures


----------

